# Men's sex appeal!!



## Camille (Mar 11, 2002)

Ok probably I have nothing better to do but...do you realize that only female elves were atracted to men? there is no case of a male elf that got married with a woman!!! what do ME men have? ok just a few of them because there were only 3 or 4 elves/men marriages 
wht do you think?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 11, 2002)

I know what you mean I always thought Tolkien should have shacked Eowyn up with Legolas rather than Faramir. But Tolkien was a man of his time and women where more likely, in his day, to give things up for their man rather than the other way round. It's just a value thing I don't think he thought that he was disrespecting women, more likely he was potraying a romantic love that was willing to give up enternity. And what he did with Eowyn having her become a warrior hero shows I think his respect for women.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *I know what you mean I always thought Tolkien should have shacked Eowyn up with Legolas rather than Faramir. But Tolkien was a man of his time and women where more likely, in his day, to give things up for their man rather than the other way round. It's just a value thing I don't think he thought that he was disrespecting women, more likely he was potraying a romantic love that was willing to give up enternity. And what he did with Eowyn having her become a warrior hero shows I think his respect for women. *




Yes that could be right, i think it is.


----------



## Camille (Mar 12, 2002)

Yes!! Well I never though in that thinkig in tolkien being machista! not at all!!! but yes what you said Gary makes sense.
Greetings


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 18, 2002)

I think it was more that the men of middle earth were so attracted to the elven maidens...they are the most beautiful people of middle earth afterall. 

And with all that testosterone pumping through those men...how could the elven maiden refuse.


----------



## Camille (Mar 20, 2002)

ha ha ha!!! yes you made a good point!!! I think that male elves had thier testosterone level ok.
Bye


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know Camille...I think some of the elves testosterone levels were a little weak. You see so many elven men who spend so much time singing and making jewelry...The elven women weren't stupid...they knew a good male when they saw one.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 21, 2002)

*Giggles* Hmm, I dont really like the elf female/human male combo. I dunno. Okies, most of the elf guys were kind of weak on the male-ish side, but c'mon; Elrond is one tough cookie.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 22, 2002)

Smeagol, you got a point...but technically, Elrond is a half-elven. He may have chosen to be elf...but he still got enough man genes to make him tougher than the average elf.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 22, 2002)

True, True. *Plans to hunt down 'man gene' and fuse it with the wimpy elven guys. Muahahaha.


----------



## Tarien (Mar 24, 2002)

I think it's because the Elven men had enough sense not to fall for some silly mortal girl. Because come on! Among humans, which is the sillier gender? Duh much? Elven girls were so much cooler. And besides, Elrond married Celebrian, daughter of Galadriel and Celeborn, an *ELF*.


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 6, 2002)

No, no no, you got it all wrong...
It's because there's so few decent males out there (elves or men)that the poor women had to look in both species! Elves had so many pretty maidens that they didn't have to look out of their species, and the same with humans, but the poor gals had a tough time finding anyone even half decent, still a problem . I mean, you couldn't exactly say Elrond is attractive, but yet there isn't a single ugly girl in the book! So in other words they had more decent girls than guys! It's a sad case, I know!

I rest my case!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 11, 2002)

When I first read the title of this thread I though it was about whether the males here think they have sex appeal. Since it's not, I'll through my two sense in.

I think it had to do with the Elven madens and their beauty. Now, I'm not saying that the human woman were unatractive (personally, I think woman was one of God's most beautiful and wonderful creations). Tolkien makes an extra effort to point out how fair the elven madens are. Gimli even threatens to battle Éomer over doubting the beauty of Galadriel.


----------



## Camille (Apr 11, 2002)

ha ha but no maiden elf married a dwarf ever!!, I was thinking thast hte fact of an she-elf/man marriage was ok but it is never a male elf and a woman, maybe it was because the female elves were more beautiful than woman  , what do you think about this couple: Eowyn and legolas


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't think Legolas was interested in marriage. He just didn't come across like that. Once he smelt the sea air, that's all he could think about.

I think the male Elves have a lot more on there minds than just getting married. They do live forever so they figure they can do that anytime. As for Eowyn, she had the hots for Aragorn.

Also, an Elf would never marry a Dwarve. They have too many issues about each other. On top of that, the Dwarves weren't the nicest looking fellows (That's putting it nicely).


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 11, 2002)

It was mentioned in "The Unfinished tales" that there were pairings of Woman and Orc...resulting in people of half man/half orc origins...most notably known as the squint eyed Southener at Bree. 

I wonder what that says about Women in Middle earth? Perhaps they had bad taste in men. Or they were not very attractive.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 11, 2002)

Ahh, perhaps the women were raped by the orcs? It is completely possible and in fact, most likely (I should hope...)


----------



## Camille (Apr 12, 2002)

Uhhh poor women, oh my good, and orc/man kid poor women.
yeah maybe the male elf were more concern about the poetry, their bow, the orcs....


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 12, 2002)

Didn't it say in the LOTR that Orcs were bread with humans to make the Uruk-hai? I don't have the book in front of me, but I think it was Sarumon who oversaw the breading.

The poor women. Orcs so are hideous.


----------

